

What are the full implications of 2/3 of the world pop using a mobile phone?  - plainspace
http://www.160characters.org/news.php?action=view&nid=2879

======
DanielStraight
Lots of numbers, but as usual _none of them are relevant_. The author is
trying to make the point that "we are all connected". Not only do they not
provide any evidence for this claim, they don't even explain what they really
_mean_ by it. This is pointless journalism at its best (worst?).

------
akd
Business which are based on restricting access to information are threatened,
even in the developing world. Information velocity among, say, Vietnamese
shrimp fishermen has increased in the last 10 years by an absolutely
astonishing amount.

------
Perceval
Given the importance of mobile phones to civil unrest from the Orange
Revolution, to the Tulip Revolution, to the recent Iran protests, I think
there are some very important political implications for the 2/3rds of the
world that is now connected and living in an information-restricted society.

Even North Korea has had to deal with cheap Chinese mobile phones being
smuggled in across the border, briefly allowing families separated by the
Korean Civil War to contact one another.

